# Inflation Explained



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Shades of the emperors new clothes.

A financial system that involve interest is bound to emplode. , problem is the whole world is tyed together and the implosion will be world wide.:gaah:


----------

